# New Forum Sponsor



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Please join me in welcoming our newest sponsor of the Indoor Railways Forum, Watts Train Shop. I had a real pleasant conversation with Dave yesterday and he's pleased to come on board. Watts is currently running their first auction of the year through the end of the week. Go to their website to see the items up for bid!


Thanks Dave for becoming a sponsor of myLargescale.com!!


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Watts is a first class place. Spent many hours in there. Thanks for sponsoring the forum Dave!


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

I've done mail order/internet business with Watts for many years. Good people. Thanks for becoming a sponsor. 
Mike


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sponsoring the forum.

Chuckger


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Is this the Watts who advertises heavily in GR?

And, does he carry small parts for scratchbuilding?

Les


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Watts! And also thank you for providing the best stop on I65 on my way to/from Chicago.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks, Dave. My experience with Watts can be summed up: professionalism and courtesy.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Yep dealt with Watts many times in the past, good honest folks and excellent to deal with, Welcome Aboard


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Watts has long been one of the most devoted supporters of the Large Scale segment of the hobby. Both I and my brother-in-law have been satisfied customers over the years. Definitely great to see them also supporting this greatest of all Large Scale forums.


----------



## Ms. pcentral (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome To MLS!


----------

